# AFF SPOKANE, WA - Talent Show/Masquerade



## Hanzo (Mar 22, 2009)

For those of you coming or are interested, do we got something in store for you. Our first Annual Masquerade/Talent Show.


* The rules are simple, be creative. That's it. :lol: 

 Anyone who wants to participate (as in has a skit, musical number, lights, sound, casting, etc etc), Please contact me so I can get things in order. Fursuiters are recommended for the masquerade (it be more exciting and accurate anyways), but if you don't have a fursuit or anything like that, put on a show or a mask. Why not have a talent show mixed with the masquerade? I mean hey, more entertainment for us all and *points* YOU!!!! And besides, some of us cant sing or don't wanna do a musical, so why not have the best of both worlds? And plus, might as well defy the laws of Theater, MUAHAHAHAHA......>.> And don't worry about copyright infringements, it a free show. So wanna do something based on something done, go for it.

SO...

 If you have a skit, performance, things like that in mind:

 Let me Know.

 If you need someone to be cast or need to be cast in something:

 Let me know and I will hook you up with something.

 If you want to go solo:

 Do your thing, but Let me know.

LET ME KNOW, LET ME KNOW, LET ME KNOW!!! *explodes* Anyways , tee hee ^.^

 Skits, musicals session, etc must be 3 - 10 minutes long, for we can only afford an hour or possibly 2. Wanna do another performance if possible? Like I said, lemme know and will try to hook you up. The more fun we have, the more excitement.

 There has been no discussion on rating for the show, but let's keep it between PG-13 and not to close to R LOL....but then again, that didn't stop 2 the Ranting Gryphon last year! 

 The deadline is Wednesday, May 13th for online and Friday, May 15th for official last minute deadline. Come see Hanzo, ME ME ME ME ME *waves like a maniac*

Oh and Cue Cards, for the line-memorizing intolerant, we will have ^_^ *


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 30, 2009)

I hate you. I lived in spokane pretty much all my adolecent life. Well guess what? I ran away from home, went through the legal system, now I'm in Cali with my real mom. UGH, of all times to discover I am a furry........

Maybe next year If I move back up there like we plan


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 30, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> I hate you. I lived in spokane pretty much all my adolecent life. Well guess what? I ran away from home, went through the legal system, now I'm in Cali with my real mom. UGH, of all times to discover I am a furry........
> 
> Maybe next year If I move back up there like we plan



Thats what EVERY Juggalo goes through. in fact, did you know juggalos are now considered a gang here in Spokane? Fucked up


----------

